# "CHILL & GRILL" 9-20-08 @ KEARNEY PARK



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT 4 THE NIGHT CREW...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS DOWN IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT WATCH TELL WHEN YOU HAVE FLYERS


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

FLYERS WILL BE POSTED UP ON HERE SOON. THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT AS USUAL HOMIE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Im down


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2008, 09:07 AM~10896711
> *Im down
> *


cool homie... spread the word!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 18 2008, 09:07 AM~10896711
> *Im down
> *


cool homie... spread the word!!!


----------



## mygym (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

let's take some roll call on who will be there....


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SO FAR WE GOT:

GLIDE-IN-LOWS C.C.
ANYONE ELSE???


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 18 2008, 06:21 PM~10900780
> *SO FAR WE GOT:
> 
> CALI LIFE VIDEOS :biggrin: *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TOP DOGS?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jun 19 2008, 06:29 PM~10909573
> *:nicoderm:
> *


bring out that clean ass 63' homie... :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: roll call guyz rep them clubs 559 who"s going to show that day or take a drive throw the park come on 559 lets do this put your club on the map :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE ELSE DOWN???


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

flyer is almost ready.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sounds like a cool event. ill bring it up to the guys


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 22 2008, 06:55 AM~10924247
> *sounds like a cool event. ill bring it up to the guys
> *


cool deal homie... just let us know wuzzup


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hopefully we could make it out to this bbq....peace :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 26 2008, 10:51 AM~10956372
> *Hopefully we could make it out to this bbq....peace :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD DEAL HOMIE, JUST KEEP US POSTED.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

should be a good turn out...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

wheres my car at on this flyer :buttkick: :buttkick: :wave: :wave: :guns: :guns: :guns: :wave: :dunno: :dunno: naw jk jk lol hahahah


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 27 2008, 07:37 PM~10967278
> *wheres my car at  on this flyer :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :wave:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:  :dunno:  :dunno:  naw  jk jk lol hahahah
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

did u get a fender yet???


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10967278
> *wheres my car at  on this flyer :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :wave:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:  :dunno:  :dunno:  naw  jk jk lol hahahah
> *



*it was going to b on it too, but some 1 could wait till the flyer got done!! that was just an idea!! :angry: :angry: *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jun 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10967541
> *it was going to b on it too, but some 1 could wait till the flyer got done!! that was just an idea!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :banghead: :banghead: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 27 2008, 09:22 PM~10967526
> *:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> did u get a fender yet???
> *


NO FENDER YET STEEL LOOKING BUT I FOUND A PRIMER MONTE SLIPN WITH A FULL VINYL TAN TOP WITH GOOD IN SIDES HAVE YOU SEEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10970942
> *NO FENDER YET STEEL LOOKING  BUT I FOUND A PRIMER MONTE SLIPN  WITH A FULL VINYL TAN TOP WITH GOOD IN SIDES  HAVE YOU SEEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




 :0 :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 28 2008, 02:52 PM~10970942
> *NO FENDER YET STEEL LOOKING  BUT I FOUND A PRIMER MONTE SLIPN  WITH A FULL VINYL TAN TOP WITH GOOD IN SIDES  HAVE YOU SEEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nope. never seen it.... looks like a peice of shit though!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE NIGHT OWLS... :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jun 18 2008, 10:12 PM~10902784
> *CALI LIFE VIDEOS  :biggrin:
> *



DO YOU EVEN HAVE TO ASK WE GOT YOUR BACK FOOOL AND YOU KNOW THJIS AND DAMN THATS A NICE FLIER


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jun 29 2008, 01:57 PM~10975108
> *DO YOU EVEN HAVE TO ASK WE GOT YOUR BACK FOOOL  AND YOU KNOW THJIS AND DAMN THATS A NICE FLIER
> 
> 
> ...


TUF E NUF WILL BE IN ATTENDANCE


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SPOKE TO DEL TORO ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

hope fully ill have my ride ready if not ill still go


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 1 2008, 12:17 PM~10989698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :werd: :loco:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jul 2 2008, 02:02 AM~10995441
> *hope fully ill have my ride ready if not ill still go
> *


GOOD DEAL HOMIE... HOPE 2 SEE U THERE!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 1 2008, 11:17 AM~10989698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CRAZY FUCKER!!! LOL :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ'S MAKING THESE VATOS BOOGIE!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOLZ :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 2 2008, 05:18 PM~11000121
> *LOLZ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 10:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Jul 2 2008, 08:51 PM~11002328
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZZUP ISAAC?!? :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:01 PM~11002864
> *ttt
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O YEAH.... ANYONE WANNA HOP OUT THERE (DON'T BE SCARED!!!) LET ME KNOW WUZZUP SO WE CAN GET IT ALL ON FILM FOR THE NEXT "CALI LIFE" VIDEO.
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

lots of bbqs this year :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 3 2008, 08:42 PM~11009935
> *  lots of bbqs this year :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

sept.20th


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

COME ON NOW GUYS WE GOTTA GO TO THIS MANNN


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

bbq it is the shit we need fresno wake people get with the bizzznessssss lowrider 4 life


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT FOR THE NIGHT OWLS... :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

wat time is this going donw???


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eseoso69_@Jul 13 2008, 12:42 AM~11076117
> *wat time is this going donw???
> *


NOONISH... :biggrin:


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

who is going how many clubs


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

NOT SURE AS OF YET...

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL ON THIS MOFO?!!?

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

blvd classica will be in the house with a single pump white cuttie.....any single pumpers wanna hopppp??????get @ me!!!!!!!


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

blvd classics will be in the house with a single pump white cuttie.....any single pumpers wanna hopppp??????get @ me!!!!!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:







cool: i will b there...me and some of my homies..


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

homies 54 will b rolling with me also..


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jul 20 2008, 12:15 PM~11132906
> *blvd classics will be in the house with a single pump white cuttie.....any single pumpers wanna hopppp??????get @ me!!!!!!!
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE... I THINK SOMEONE WILL TAKE U UP ON THAT OFFER. :biggrin: 

SO WHERE U COMING FROM?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 20 2008, 10:55 PM~11137011
> *:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!!! SEE U THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jul 20 2008, 11:02 PM~11137028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE. :0 

TTT

SPREAD THE WORD HOMIES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LET'S DO THIS & HAVE A GOODTIME!!!


----------



## PEPSI_559 (Jun 18, 2008)

*UR BOY FUCO*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 26 2008, 10:04 AM~11184212
> *TTT
> *


THANKX 4 THE BUMP GOODTIMER


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 23 2008, 12:54 AM~11156210
> *TTMFT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IN DA :biggrin: :biggrin: HOUSE FOR SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gameisthick (Oct 5, 2007)

U NO I,M BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jul 27 2008, 02:05 AM~11188476
> *JUST DIPPIN IN  DA  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HOUSE FOR SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jul 27 2008, 08:31 PM~11193338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gameisthick_@Jul 27 2008, 09:31 PM~11193338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP M SEE YOU THERE HOMES


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA BE A COOK FOR THE BBQ??? LMK WUZZUP WE NEED SUM GOOD ASS COOKS!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 28 2008, 01:02 AM~11194485
> *WHAT UP M SEE YOU THERE HOMES
> *


ILL QUOTE MYSELF I WONT BE THERE FAM HOLD IT DOWN NICCAS ILL BE AT THE HALL OF FAME FUNCTION WATCHING BIGG UCE (KITA)BE INDUCTED :0  
THE MAYOR


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 30 2008, 01:58 AM~11213314
> *ILL QUOTE MYSELF I WONT BE THERE FAM HOLD IT DOWN NICCAS ILL BE AT THE HALL OF FAME FUNCTION WATCHING BIGG UCE (KITA)BE INDUCTED :0
> THE MAYOR
> *


handle ur biz homie!!! ur bro is still welcome to show up. :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*T
T
T
 *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANY HOPPERS WANNA COME OUT & PLAY???

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

should be a good turnout...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

CALLING ALL HOPPERS.... COME SETTLE ALL UR BEEF & HOUSE CALLS ON THIS DAY!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 9 2008, 08:23 PM~11303528
> *CALLING ALL HOPPERS.... COME SETTLE ALL UR BEEF & HOUSE CALLS ON THIS DAY!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


how about tonite too bring em out A LIL PRE TEST :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

mini impressions bike club will be there.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 07:37 PM~11303619
> *how about tonite too bring em out A LIL PRE TEST :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Aug 10 2008, 12:39 AM~11305045
> *mini impressions bike club will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

bull shit


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

switch man shirt will be nice


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Aug 10 2008, 01:26 PM~11307032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
i just made this pic for my l.i.l. pics, but i got some koo designs for shits, nice designs... designs will be out soon, really soon!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Aug 10 2008, 12:22 PM~11307014
> *bull shit
> *


WHAT'S BULLSHIT??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 10 2008, 10:10 AM~11305766
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jul 31 2008, 12:36 AM~11222246
> *handle ur biz homie!!! ur bro is still welcome to show up. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 01:46 PM~11316488
> *
> *


YOUR WELCOME TO SHOW UP TOO HOMIE...
:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 11:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE BUMP GOODTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cook will b there luv those bbq


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11349321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT YOUR BACK COOK. CAR OR NO CAR! 
:nicoderm:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10894196
> *O YEAH THE TITLE WAS SUPPOSED TO SAY FIRST ANNUAL...LOLZ</span>
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O.K. DUZ ANYONE WANNA B A COOK FOR THE DAY??? ALSO I NEED TO KNOW WHAT EVERYONE IS GONNA BRING.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 14 2008, 11:39 PM~11349476
> *I GOT YOUR BACK COOK. CAR OR NO CAR!
> :nicoderm:
> *


lets roll moneygreen :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

"GOODTIME"</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

were ready


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Aug 25 2008, 08:05 AM~11430942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ARE U GUYS BRINGING & IS ANYONE DOWN TO HELP COOK??
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 25 2008, 03:02 PM~11434098
> *WHAT ARE U GUYS BRINGING & IS ANYONE DOWN TO HELP COOK??
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know how to cook


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

ic.com/2d6ldw5







.jpg[







/IMG]


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

mean green new hopper


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TRYING TO GET A GOOD SPOT EARLY SO LOOK FOR THE LOW LOW'S....

O YEAH ANY HOPPERS WANNA PLAY??? DONT B SCARED!!!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11349321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT I NEED TO KNOW WHO IS BRINGING WHAT OUT FOR FOOD ETC.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 17 2008, 09:30 PM~10894196
> *ttmft!!! make sure everyone brings something out to the bbq!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

my cars talking back to me (giving me problems) but i should be there i dont wanna say the t word but i might have to bring it on a t t t t tr trai trailor


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

do what u gotta do bro...


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*C.L.V. 3 COMING SOON 

<img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/Cali_Life_Videos/vol3fBcopyjpg700.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PREVIEW ON THE WAY.  *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*12 DAYS AWAY TILL DA BBQ, WATS GOING 2 HAPPEN TOMMY ANY INFO?





T.T.T.
 *</span>


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 8 2008, 10:57 AM~11548763
> *C.L.V. 3 COMING SOON
> 
> <img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/Cali_Life_Videos/vol3fBcopyjpg700.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 8 2008, 11:02 AM~11548805
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>12 DAYS AWAY TILL DA BBQ, WATS GOING 2 HAPPEN TOMMY ANY INFO?
> T.T.T.
> </span>
> *


JUST WHOEVER SHOWS UP IS COOL & MAKE SURE FOOD & DRINKS ARE BROUGHT. I WILL BE PICKING UP A FEW THINGS TO TAKE OUT THERE. U STILL GONNA BRING WHAT U SAID U WERE GONNA BRING??

TRYING 2 GET A SPOT WITH A BIG PARKING LOT SO THERE IS PLENTY OF ROOM.

JUST LOOK FOR THE LOW-LOWS & BBQ'S COOKIN'


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

allmost there are you ready ready or not here it comess get at meeee :wave: :wave: :wave: hope it dnt look like your boy's bbq hno: hno: hno: hno: :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 8 2008, 03:04 PM~11550288
> *allmost there are you ready    ready or not here it comess  get at meeee :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  hope it dnt look like your boy's  bbq hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

its going to be a kooo ass kick back at the park it would be nice to see every one get to gether for this car clubs solo riders cum on out and cruzzzzzzzzz your rides on by bbq allwayzzz sounds nice cali life videos will be there to film cars and clubs on tape for next dvd cuming out so go reppppppppp them clubssssssss







:wave: :wave: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 8 2008, 11:57 AM~11548763
> *C.L.V. 3 COMING SOON
> 
> <img src=\'http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg299/Cali_Life_Videos/vol3fBcopyjpg700.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 8 2008, 02:04 PM~11550288
> *allmost there are you ready    ready or not here it comess  get at meeee :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  hope it dnt look like your boy's  bbq hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :barf:  :barf:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 9 2008, 12:21 PM~11558834
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


*

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that time of da month 4 u.. :0 
 *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

that time of the month for your dvd to cum out :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 9 2008, 06:10 PM~11561716
> *that time of the month for your dvd to cum out :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0 :0 :around: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

9 MORE DAYS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

8 DAYS TIL' THE BBQ!! :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O7iFpTAod5M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O7iFpTAod5M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7iFpTAod5M


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THIS SATURDAY @ 12PM. AT KEARNEY PARK....BRING FOOD & DRINKS!!!

SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 15 2008, 09:54 AM~11606038
> *THIS SATURDAY @ 12PM. AT KEARNEY PARK....BRING FOOD & DRINKS!!!
> 
> SEE U THERE :biggrin:
> *


get your car ready call me if you need to charge foooooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: iam going to charge on friday so get it befor if wont :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I SHOULD BE READY BY THEN & YEAH I'LL GO BYE TOMORROW SO WE CAN SEND THEM RIMS OFF. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

O YEAH, IT'S ONLY GONNA BE 89 DEGREES SATURDAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

kooooooooooo jus get at me fooooooooo


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WHO CAN BRING SOME CHARCOAL???


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT WEATHERMAN SAYS 84 DEGREES ON SATURDAY!!! PERFECT DAY IN THE PARK...BRING YOUR RIDES OUT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 18 2008, 11:40 AM~11635122
> *TTT WEATHERMAN SAYS 84 DEGREES ON SATURDAY!!! PERFECT DAY IN THE PARK...BRING YOUR RIDES OUT. :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

a foooo get at meeeeeee


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O YEAH, WE ARE BRINING OUT THE MEASURING STICK FOR ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HOP & SEE WHAT THEY HIT.... DONT BE SCARED NOW!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

shooooooooooo that was koooooo me the boyz had fun for today lets see the pics


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

YUP... THIS WILL BE ON AGAIN FOR NEXT YEAR!!! THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT & SPECIAL THANKS 2 IVAN & JUST DIPPIN C.C. FOR HOOKIN' IT UP ON THE FOOD & DRINKS. ALSO THANKS 2 FUCKO A.K.A. PEPSI. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 
pics are coming....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11655309
> *pics?
> *


x2


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

























MORE PICS LATER.....


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:07 PM~11655607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

i got to say it turn out good i had fun JUST DIPPIN


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 20 2008, 11:12 PM~11655633
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:angry:<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>* no later....now*  :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:15 PM~11655652
> *i got to say it turn out good  i had fun   JUST DIPPIN
> *


*:yes: 
x2
C.L.V.*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Members: STEP UR GAME UP, Cali Life, G-TIMES 559
NEXT TIME THERE WILL BE MONEY ON THE HOP THIS YEAR IT WAS FOR THE KIDZZZZZZZZZ OR SHOULD I SAY THE BIG KIDZZZZZZZZZ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad: :wave:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11655677
> *Members: STEP UR GAME UP, Cali Life, G-TIMES 559
> NEXT TIME  THERE WILL BE MONEY  ON THE HOP THIS YEAR IT WAS FOR THE KIDZZZZZZZZZ  OR SHOULD I SAY THE BIG KIDZZZZZZZZZ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

BIG UPS TO CALI LIFE VIDEO FOR RECORDING AND TAKEING PIC'S OUT THERE AND PUTING THE VALLEY ON THE MAP 559 !!!!!!!! ITS ONLY GOING TO GET BETTER MIKE  :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11655663
> *:yes:
> x2
> C.L.V.
> *


X3


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:07 PM~11655607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by black84_@Sep 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11655824
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST DIPPIN I SEE YOU RAYRAY :twak: :buttkick:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:35 PM~11655749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## black84 (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:57 PM~11655834
> *JUST DIPPIN          I SEE YOU RAYRAY :twak:  :buttkick:    :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11655810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*this bbq will also be on this dvd * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 18 2008, 02:02 AM~10895230
> *JUST DIPPIN IS DOWN IT WILL BE A GOOD TURN OUT WATCH TELL ME WHEN YOU HAVE THE FLYERS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 20 2008, 11:37 PM~11655757
> *X3
> *


X4


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

looking good out there tufenuf


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

MUCH LUV 2 CALI LIFE AND OTHERS OUT THERE!!TUF-E-NUF ALWAYS TRYIN 2 PUT IT DOWN.C U NEXT TIME!!! BONES.......... :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)

WAT IT DO MIKE!!!!!! COVER LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

IT'S ON FOR NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kutlass81_@Sep 22 2008, 09:02 AM~11663941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

i seen some one siting on this tree at the park







all day


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 22 2008, 08:17 PM~11671027
> *i seen cali life siting on this tree at the park
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
*
NOW Y R U GOING 2 WANNA START TALKING SHIT 4 FAT BOY!!!!!!

HOPE U KNOW WAT U STARTED :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
*


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 23 2008, 01:30 PM~11676671
> *hahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :scrutinize: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

what happen why the mad face


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 23 2008, 01:32 PM~11676706
> *what happen  why the mad face
> *



*CUS UR RUNNING UR MOUTH :angry: :angry: , BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT ON VOL.3, IM GOING 2 HAV SOMETHING IN THERE 4 U :0 :0 *</span></span>


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 23 2008, 01:35 PM~11676745
> *CUS UR RUNNING UR MOUTH  :angry:  :angry: , BUT BE ON THE LOOK OUT ON VOL.3, IM GOING 2 HAV SOMETHING IN THERE 4 U  :0  :0 </span></span>
> *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 23 2008, 01:38 PM~11676766
> *noooooooooooooooooooooo   you baster   :0  :0  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:   :dunno:   :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: 
* 
U STARTED SUMTHING.......
JUST B ON THE LOOK OUT 4 VOL.3... THATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY ABOUT THAT
:yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 23 2008, 01:44 PM~11676816
> *
> U STARTED SUMTHING.......
> JUST B ON THE LOOK OUT 4 VOL.3... THATS ALL I GOT 2 SAY ABOUT THAT
> ...


 :0 : :dunno: :nono: :rant: :loco: hno: :barf: :nono:  biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WUZZUP ISAAC??? I SEE U ON HERE.


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 23 2008, 02:25 PM~11677267
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WUZZUP ISAAC??? I SEE U ON HERE.
> *


chillen smoken     uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:   :wave:


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUTH_HURTS_@Sep 23 2008, 03:03 PM~11678210
> *  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



what's that supposed 2 mean??? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:twak: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :burn: :guns:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANYONE GOT ANY VIDEO FOOTAGE OR MORE PICS??? :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

WUZZUP ~TUF E NUF~ "62LOLO" I SEE U ON HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 23 2008, 04:35 PM~11678968
> *WUZZUP ~TUF E NUF~ "62LOLO" I SEE U ON HERE... :biggrin:
> *


I'm on here trying to see when the release party for Vol 3 is :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SOON HOMIE SOON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

HEY EVERYONE! PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS NEW SITE?? IT HAS EVERYTHING LAYITLOW HAS AND MORE!!! YOU CAN MAKE A PROFILE JUST LIKE MYSPACE. BUT FOR YOU CAR. PLUS YOU CAN FORM CLUBS, UPLOAD VIDEO OF YOUR CARS IN ACTION, AND SPECTS. CHECK IT OUT!!!!! WWW.YOURWHIP.COM


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5zgvKiUK8A


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37mqwCifPC8 old school


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :cheesy:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Sep 24 2008, 03:13 PM~11688423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :cheesy:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :werd: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 24 2008, 05:50 PM~11689458
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:  :machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Sep 24 2008, 04:50 PM~11689458
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :loco: :werd:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 24 2008, 05:38 PM~11689949
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:    :machinegun:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

pic.com/8yuoft.gif[/IMG]


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 25 2008, 06:34 PM~11701360
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


DID U FIX THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR CYLINDER?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 25 2008, 09:32 PM~11701880
> *DID U FIX THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR CYLINDER?
> *


NO NOT YET IM GOING 2 BUY NEW CYLINDERS AND NEW COILS THATS WHY IT BENT CUZ COILS WERE BOWED THEY LOOK LIKE BANANAASSS :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Sep 27 2008, 08:22 AM~11713911
> *NO NOT YET IM GOING 2 BUY NEW CYLINDERS AND NEW COILS THATS WHY IT BENT CUZ COILS WERE BOWED THEY LOOK LIKE BANANAASSS :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK I GOT A PAIR OF USED SHOWTIME COMP 6'S IF U WANNA GET AT THEM??


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Sep 28 2008, 01:15 PM~11720648
> *I THINK I GOT A PAIR OF USED SHOWTIME COMP 6'S IF U WANNA GET AT THEM??
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O.K. WHAT'S UR OFFER ON THE STROKES? :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7OX4M2RK5Q


----------

